
Typegram – Platform for writers and their subscribers with a minimalistic design - recompileme
https://github.com/recoilme/tgram
======
mittermayr
Just a quick warning — I've had a business that had the name "gram" in its
title, and while it was sort of related to Instagram, Facebook has been going
after domains (and 100% of all trademark registration attempts) that contain
the word "gram". I had a trademark application in the final phase, with only a
few days left until it became registered, when Facebook called up and
basically said: shut down, or we'll sue you this afternoon and you'll have to
fight this out in California. Even though they did not own the right to the
word "gram" at the time, I basically caved as my financial options were
limited.

For reference, they're not just going after Instagram-related businesses:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/09/instagram...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/09/instagram-
lawyers-anti-litter-app-change-name-littergram-instagram)

If you think this could become a big thing, either be ready for the battle and
have lots of money, or rebrand now while you still can.

I know this is a hard pill to swallow, especially after you've registered the
domain and everything — and it likely won't be a problem for you for a good
while, but in the rare case of this hitting product hunt, or techcrunch, you
may run into issues later down the road.

~~~
rinze
I feel the need to register justonegram.com.

~~~
ngold
How about snailgram?

~~~
mittermayr
get facegram.com — all or nothing.

~~~
ltc5505
instafacegrambook.com

------
recompileme
Maker here. I'm open for questions and suggestions. But my English is not
good, sorry about that(

~~~
dddw
Looks nice! gonna give it a go. Was looking for a place to drop some thoughts,
and wasn't willing to pay a big buck for something like svbtle. I really love
their kudos thingy though. SSL on the register page would be nice/necessary,
on all subdomains... easy nowadays with letsencrypt.

~~~
recompileme
Thank you! https version must work to, but not totally finished(

------
tbirrell
I clicked around for about a minute and couldn't figure out what this is or
what I'm supposed to use it for.

~~~
recompileme
I will try to be short: it's blog platform like medium

~~~
abhiminator
Maybe I don't understand how this works exactly, but I couldn't find any
article to read (using Medium's homepage as my reference). The homepage
contained language selector and a 'playground' hyperlink above it, and
clicking on it does nothing.

What am I missing here?

~~~
recompileme
Sorry for my love of zen interfaces( I'm from 90's and love sites without
"landings page". I love to explore new things, but maybe it was over zen

All articles on English language, for example - on subdomain
[http://en.tgr.am/all](http://en.tgr.am/all) \- here:
[http://en.tgr.am/all](http://en.tgr.am/all)

It's first public beta and i want to catch as many feedbacks as possible
before going forward. Most activity from first adopters on
[http://ru.tgr.am](http://ru.tgr.am) On others languages - it may contain only
auto-translated welcome post(

~~~
abhiminator
I got it, thank you. Will get back with my thoughts on the interface.

Edit: Looks decent for an unfinished/early stage project. I especially love
how you can browse without requiring JavaScript. I feel this should be a hit
among minimalism enthusiasts, like the readers of Zen Habits[0], for example.

[0] [https://zenhabits.net/](https://zenhabits.net/)

~~~
recompileme
Thank you very much. I'm very tired of the saturated and overloaded interfaces

------
tcmb
Thanks for posting, some quick feedback:

The link to [https://docs.inscryb.com/editor/markdown-
guide](https://docs.inscryb.com/editor/markdown-guide) is broken.

I clicked on all links on the page, multiple times, before I found out how to
publish something (it's in your profile).

When I tried to sign in on another language's page, I got an error message
like "key not found" or something. Could maybe be more clear.

Is it a conscious decision to require separate accounts for different
languages?

~~~
recompileme
Thanks for the feedback! Error messages should be more clear, and I fix the
link, thank you Individual accounts were a difficult decision. But I think
it's good overall. For example, I can just move the folder "ko" to a Korean
server and run the typegram. This strange solution (total separation) seems to
me extremely interesting

------
throw2016
This is really easy on the eyes. I am loving the minimalism. Away from the
frenzy and noise. This lets you focus on the content. Kudos to the designer.

------
sharkstationery
[http://sharkstationery.de/](http://sharkstationery.de/) with also a good one

------
writepub
Is this open source alternative to medium - a blogging, publishing, commenting
platform?

~~~
recompileme
Yes. But i try totally reinvent all

------
dewey
Are you thinking about adding RSS? Seems pretty essential for a publishing
platform.

~~~
recompileme
Yes, of course, you totally right, i need rss feed
([https://github.com/recoilme/tgram/issues/10](https://github.com/recoilme/tgram/issues/10))
json - api and many other things.. I work on this project around six month -
and this post - i don't know how to say it.. It's very hard to stay motivated
in silence.. I want to find more contributors/early adopters.

------
pedalpete
One thing I've wanted from a blogging platform is the ability to include
iframes for webgl content. I took a look at the github and don't see any
iframe refs.

Does anybody know of a good blogging service with this capability?

------
octosphere
Reminds me of Telegram's [https://telegra.ph](https://telegra.ph)

~~~
recompileme
Yes, this project heavily inspired by telegram (channels), telegra.ph(editor)
and medium. Is starting from writing full medium clone) After that - i start
again, now from an empty list. I try don't copy/paste and think many about the
balance of futures/simplicity

------
keb_
good work so far, i had thought about making something similar for my own
purposes, but you've gone ahead and done it for me!

~~~
recompileme
welcome to contribute! Right now i open the new issue faster than close(

~~~
keb_
EDIT: Nevermind, realized I was on the test domain instead of the `en` domain.
All is well. :)

Odd... I made an account (@keb) and made a post while at work, but as I got
home and attempted to log in, it seems like my account had been deleted. Just
remade it.

Anyway, I have no experience with Go, but I'll definitely consider as I play
around with this more. :)

------
marataziat
It's shitty, I tried to add some post, I got error! Feeling that the project
is unfinished!

~~~
recompileme
Oh, sorry about that(

May please try again and show me the error text? In case of to short text, for
example - error messages may look very ugly(

~~~
marataziat

         Key: 'Article.Body' Error:Field validation for 'Body' failed on the 'min' tag Key: 'Article.OgImage' Error:Field validation for 'OgImage' failed on the 'url' tag

~~~
recompileme
Second error: Error:Field validation for 'Body' failed on the 'min' tag

Means that post body must be more than 10 symbols
[http://tst.tgr.am/i/tst/recoilme/24_.png](http://tst.tgr.am/i/tst/recoilme/24_.png)

